# what roaches are best to breed to feed



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

what roaches are best to breed to feed to my ackies and any caresheets on them thanks


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

bump
bump


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Depends on whether you're happy to have climbing species - in which case Lobster roaches are very prolific excellent breeders but they CAN climb glass, which is why I don't use them.

I don't like climbers, so I keep _Blaptica dubia_ ("Orange Spotted Guyanan") roaches, and I'm looking for a colony of _Parcoblatta zebra_.


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

*Parcoblatta zebra*

_Parcoblatta zebra, interesting, what are they like?
Roy:lol2:
_


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Smaller than _Dubias_ - adults are supposed to be around adult-cricket sized (_dubias_ are nearly two inches long at adulthood) and red in colour. Very fast - they're also known as "red runners". And supposed to be quite prolific too.

I don't have any personal experience of them, however - because I don't have a colony


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

I have the Red runners in the same box with the dubia's which is helping with the dubia breeding no end as they like cramped conditions so lots of bodies make them feel secure so they make more babies.










I got mine from Dave Messer of Insects Unlimited who is now back in business after a little help from the Police dealing with certain individuals. His email address is 
[email protected]


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

A few years ago I used to keep tarantulas so i used to breed lobster roaches which they seem to love. I used to keep them in a large plastic storage box with a few egg boxes i fed them finely crushed cat biscuits mixed with flour and put a small piece of apple in every day for moisture. As mentioned though they do climb but a smear of vaseline around the inside of the box prevents escapees. Also best to catch them with forceps as they can release a foul odour.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

can leopard gecko's eat red runners?


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Anything that can catch them can eat them and most enjoy them more than crickets, my adult beardeds won't eat the crickets all they want is roaches, any roaches but roaches all the way with the occassional locust and waxworm if they must.


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I just ordered some lobster roaches... is there anywhere that sells a variety of roaches that anyone knows of so i could just place one order and be done with it?

Also, i was wondering... if roaches are so healthy and such good breeders, why aren't they sold from petshops etc etc? Just wondering


----------

